# You are the best Uber driver......



## LilBill (Dec 17, 2015)

I eat a restaurant and have terrific service by my waiter / waitress, and when I go back, I request him / her. Why? Because I enjoy having them server me. 

I have been told many times that I am the best driver someone had. I drive xl vehicle with many features. I offer chargers, snacks, drinks, entertainment, etc. I am often asked "how do I request you again". Here's the problem, uber asks me to be above and beyond. However, I am never rewarded for my stellar service. (I do receive great tips though). I believe that stellar drivers should be rewarded with a bigger lion's share and the ability to be requested. 

How about a feature that allows a pax to mark a driver as a favorite. Each pax is allowed 5 favorites or so. When the pax logs on to get a ride, he can view if his favorites are online. If so he can request a particular one. In doing so that said driver receives a higher rate that the pax pays by receiving his preferred driver. 

Any opinions on this?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Keep it simple. Personally, I think drivers with "gimmecky" stuff are cheesy(no offense)

If you are parched...I have water
Need a breath mint...I have mints.
Need a charge...they're in front of you.

...no media, decorations or convenience store stuff. I'll gladly stop if you need me to.


----------



## LilBill (Dec 17, 2015)

I jabe bottles of water that cost me.$.07 cents, Fruit snacks that are about $. 08 a pack, mints that are about $. 02 cents, the dvd player is all in the van and i play Christmas movies on. I really don't see how any of this is cheesy. I have literally had pax to hand me $5, $10, $20 at the beginning of the trip just because of the small snack basket etc. It more than pays for itself. Having said that, you contributed absolutely nothing to the purpose of this thread. Reread the purpose and offer advice on the actual topic.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It could be done. My Taxi, which is a taxi hailing application from Germany has a "favourites" feature. It works similarly to what you described.


----------



## Fade (Sep 5, 2015)

While I've noticed that there are a lot of ultra negative posters on here, on the flip side whenever I see newbies post stuff like this I can't help but be skeptical.

Honestly my ex-military politeness and well kept vehicle has gotten me far more than water and candy ever did. Hell, I've offered people stuff only to have them leave the trash behind, and then the next PAX asks me what's up with my dirty car.

My buds who drive as well say the same, offering stuff like that bites you in the ass more often than not. I don't carry water, but don't advertise it. I will, however, offer it up to people I think might be puke hazards. Sometimes a drink helps them keep it down, though I do have trash bags within easy reach as well.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

LilBill said:


> I eat a restaurant and have terrific service by my waiter / waitress, and when I go back, I request him / her. Why? Because I enjoy having them server me.
> 
> I have been told many times that I am the best driver someone had. I drive xl vehicle with many features. I offer chargers, snacks, drinks, entertainment, etc. I am often asked "how do I request you again". Here's the problem, uber asks me to be above and beyond. However, I am never rewarded for my stellar service. (I do receive great tips though). I believe that stellar drivers should be rewarded with a bigger lion's share and the ability to be requested.
> 
> ...


soon to be a Rider
Fast foreward 3 months later, i wonder what you will say then. what i wouldn't do to be a newbie again, al that energy .... oh where did it go, where??


----------



## LilBill (Dec 17, 2015)

I swear 90% of you are the most depressing bunch of people I have ever been around. I am a business owner that operates 9 months a year. Uber is something to do the other 3 months of the year. Having ran my business for 15 years, my goals, energy, drive etc have never changed. You can call it new excitement or whatever you wish. I call it going the extra mile by doing more than what is just average. All my employees know what their job is. They also know that if they want to keep their job and boss happy, they better do more than just get by. Screw the guy the walks in just on time and does just what is expected of him. That attitude has never gotten anyone anywhere. The easiest thing to do in this world is to complain. 

I may only jave 500 rides under my belt, but regardless of my job, I yake pride in it. I may just be an uber driver, however, I strive to be the bedt damn uber driver in my city. You guys stick to your pajamas, sandals, tank tops, etc if you want. I prefer to take the high ride. If for nothing else I know I did my best today and hopefully impacted someone's life in some way to make their day better. When i was a cook, i wanted to cook the best food. When i was a landscaper, i wanted to be the best. When i was a dishwasher, i wanted to have the cleanest dishes. As an asphalt contractor, i want the best looking job on the street. And now that I am an uber driver, guess what? Yep, I want to be the best. Maybe I don't make anymore money, but I do still have my pride.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Beyond the snacks I do second the idea of being able to be a favorite driver. Its incentive as drivers to do better. Plus all you complaining about the influx of shitty drivers this would be a way to overcome that major complaint


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The idea of giving food while driving someone is mind blowing to me..water can be needed for various reasons, although I stopped carrying it/giving it away because of the trash aspect/ leaving half empty bottles (sometimes cap put back on) in the back...just overall silliness of giving anything away at these rates other then a ride is crazy


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

LilBill said:


> I swear 90% of you are the most depressing bunch of people I have ever been around. I am a business owner that operates 9 months a year. Uber is something to do the other 3 months of the year. Having ran my business for 15 years, my goals, energy, drive etc have never changed. You can call it new excitement or whatever you wish. I call it going the extra mile by doing more than what is just average. All my employees know what their job is. They also know that if they want to keep their job and boss happy, they better do more than just get by. Screw the guy the walks in just on time and does just what is expected of him. That attitude has never gotten anyone anywhere. The easiest thing to do in this world is to complain.
> 
> I may only jave 500 rides under my belt, but regardless of my job, I yake pride in it. I may just be an uber driver, however, I strive to be the bedt damn uber driver in my city. You guys stick to your pajamas, sandals, tank tops, etc if you want. I prefer to take the high ride. If for nothing else I know I did my best today and hopefully impacted someone's life in some way to make their day better. When i was a cook, i wanted to cook the best food. When i was a landscaper, i wanted to be the best. When i was a dishwasher, i wanted to have the cleanest dishes. As an asphalt contractor, i want the best looking job on the street. And now that I am an uber driver, guess what? Yep, I want to be the best. Maybe I don't make anymore money, but I do still have my pride.


Great attitude ..... wrong company to sub for.
You will make more working for a taxi company or as a hotel doorman. Keep up the great work ethic!!


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I do bottle water (polar springs 8oz), gum (dollar tree) and in the winter, (dollar tree) ind. tissues packs (10 for a $1). Charging station other than an old iphone. Just be friendly, you will know if a passenger wants to talk or not within the first minute. If you make a wrong turn, let them know what's going on. If you apologize for your error most people are OK with that. One time the drop off location was right next to a highway in East Boston next to the airport (The guy worked for the TSA). I didn't know E.Boston got lost, he didn't know how to get there from my location, GPS was no help. I apologized, ended the trip and tried to get him to the location. At the end he ask me to let him out and he would walk (in the rain), since he knew how to get there from the ball park there. Again I told him that I was very sorry, I thought he was going to give me a 1 star after that trip. I check on the partner site after I dropped him off. I saw that my Rated number went up and I still had a 5.0. So even after all that he still gave me a 5 star. 

Be nice, friendly, if you make an error apologize and let your passenger know what's going on. At the end of the trip tell them "Have a great Day/Night/Trip/Flight" . That friendly gesture at the end might give you that 4 into a 5 star review.

My Thoughts...

Dan


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> Great suggestions so far but you guys missed a few. This forum is particularly useful for new uberx drivers and we don't want them to forget any of the basics before hitting the road so they can get their 5 stars (tip included):
> 
> Road Hazard Kit (including first aid kit)
> 
> ...


This


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Would pax get irritated if their 'fav' drivers are 'NEVER' online when desired? I am with the first reply, keep it simple. Be the closest to them when they request. Simple.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

LilBill said:


> I swear 90% of you are the most depressing bunch of people I have ever been around. I am a business owner that operates 9 months a year. Uber is something to do the other 3 months of the year. Having ran my business for 15 years, my goals, energy, drive etc have never changed. You can call it new excitement or whatever you wish. I call it going the extra mile by doing more than what is just average. All my employees know what their job is. They also know that if they want to keep their job and boss happy, they better do more than just get by. Screw the guy the walks in just on time and does just what is expected of him. That attitude has never gotten anyone anywhere. The easiest thing to do in this world is to complain.
> 
> I may only jave 500 rides under my belt, but regardless of my job, I yake pride in it. I may just be an uber driver, however, I strive to be the bedt damn uber driver in my city. You guys stick to your pajamas, sandals, tank tops, etc if you want. I prefer to take the high ride. If for nothing else I know I did my best today and hopefully impacted someone's life in some way to make their day better. When i was a cook, i wanted to cook the best food. When i was a landscaper, i wanted to be the best. When i was a dishwasher, i wanted to have the cleanest dishes. As an asphalt contractor, i want the best looking job on the street. And now that I am an uber driver, guess what? Yep, I want to be the best. Maybe I don't make anymore money, but I do still have my pride.


You sound like a proud American with a tiny bank account.

And I made that comment before I read your last sentenance


----------



## LilBill (Dec 17, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> You sound like a proud American with a tiny bank account.
> 
> And I made that comment before I read your last sentenance


Right! Lol! You'd be surprised my friend. Uber gives me something to more than putting money in my bank account. However, thanks for the concern. My bank account is perfectly fine.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

LilBill said:


> I jabe bottles of water that cost me.$.07 cents, Fruit snacks that are about $. 08 a pack, mints that are about $. 02 cents, the dvd player is all in the van and i play Christmas movies on. I really don't see how any of this is cheesy. I have literally had pax to hand me $5, $10, $20 at the beginning of the trip just because of the small snack basket etc. It more than pays for itself. Having said that, you contributed absolutely nothing to the purpose of this thread. Reread the purpose and offer advice on the actual topic.


I might have to call BS on "pax hand me tip at beginning of trip"

I have a basket full of candy and goodies and I've done over 1200 trips now and not ONCE has a pax handed me a tip prior to ride completion.


----------



## LilBill (Dec 17, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I might have to call BS on "pax hand me tip at beginning of trip"
> 
> I have a basket full of candy and goodies and I've done over 1200 trips now and not ONCE has a pax handed me a tip prior to ride completion.


I understand. However, I don't understand why some people would lie to people thwy have never met. I had a group to 3 guys het in and after introductions 2 of the 3 said "damn dude, you are cool as hell. Here's $5 to buy more snacks.". They bith gave me $5. Another guy gets in one day asks if we get tipped much in which i replied sometimes. He said we should make more and that guys like me should be tipped more. He asked my best tip. I said $10. He handed me $20 and said merry Christmas. That is rhe 2 times i was tipped up front. The rest are at the end. No need to lie to you boss. I'm not seeking attention. Just sharing my experiences.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

LilBill said:


> When the pax logs on to get a ride, he can view if his favorites are online. *If so he can request a particular one*.


Dude, this is not prostitution! Your job is to drive a person to their destination. 
I wouldn't request a particular driver who might very well be further than 20 other drivers just because I want candy. Also you shouldn't be willing to drive too far because you are somebody's favourite chauffeur. Will that make you proud of yourself?


----------



## LilBill (Dec 17, 2015)

No but when there are 10 drivers sitting around waiting on a ping and someone who prefers me as their driver can do so then sure I want that. If that means I can get a few more rides from someone both ways, absolutely! And the driver has the opportunity to accept the ping just as normal. So if they are too far, you can reject.


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't even carry an AUX cord and there are some drivers who offer water and snacks. When you offer stuff like that it means your not worthy to be a driver, I have survived for 2 years with no water,snacks, Aux cord and a car that hasn't been vacuumed or washed in weeks, all you gotta do is be nice (not overly nice) and most people will rate you 5 stars, if you offer all that premium shit your building them up to be assholes to the next driver who doesn't offer it. This isn't a damn limo service. Here's a few tips, tell a sob story to the females and talk about sports/girls with the guys, you can't go wrong, most people are idiots who will eat it up.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

In this day and age especially anyone under 40 only cares about where they are going in fact many times riders have told me they cannot wait to see who picks them up and hear different stories, it could be a single mom, a college student or even a doctor driving for kicks(which happens lol) so riders like different stories good or bad to add to the spice of life..uber is a "part time" job not a career it is made for side money at best, the whole driving Miss Daisy mind frame with uber is like wearing a suit to be a door greeter at Walmart lol no offense just the gig does not call for it. I think a black car service would be a much better route to explore for what your talking about and your clientele will truly love you for your service other then people wanting a cheap ride


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

No candy or water, I do have an Uber supplied aux cord (used on less than 2% of trips). No desire to be on someone's 'favorite driver' list. My efforts are in guessing the parts of the week I will be requested @ 16/hr or more.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

You want to be someone's favorite driver - give them your cell phone number so they can call you whenever they need a ride and ask you if you're close to where they are at the moment and would you mind putting on shoes RIGHT NOW?

Then you can go to where they are, and have them ping you from the passenger seat.

How does that sound? The end of your ability to turn it on and off any time you want, huh?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I wouldn't even wait for the most amazing person in the world to pick me up if it meant I could get somewhere faster lol it's a car ride to point a to b not a Cafeteria or a Broadway play lol


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

When I drove I did not supply candy or water or anything else but a safe ride from point A to point B. You are paid so little , why would you even degrade your service by providing the above. 

After every trip check back seat for wrapers and empty or semi empty bottles. Now if you have cloth seats and they just happen to spill the water and wet your seats I am sure your next pax won't mind. 

One pax asked for candy and water (guess he had one of you guys previously) and I told him why don't I just drive you around for nothing. Uber pax are cheap people. Plain and simple. They are getting a ride for next to nothing so why not get candy and water for nothing. 

People talk about thier great business sense do not drive Uber. They would know thier per mile expense makes them a pathetic living, Give out sandwiches and gift cards if it makes you feel good.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> I might have to call BS on "pax hand me tip at beginning of trip"
> 
> I have a basket full of candy and goodies and I've done over 1200 trips now and not ONCE has a pax handed me a tip prior to ride completion.


It is not frequent but it happens. Happened to me once.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I stopped carrying water bottles, no aux cable, just one android and one iphone charger. I just provide. a safe trip in a clean, nice car from point A to B.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

LilBill said:


> I understand. However, I don't understand why some people would lie to people thwy have never met. I had a group to 3 guys het in and after introductions 2 of the 3 said "damn dude, you are cool as hell. Here's $5 to buy more snacks.". They bith gave me $5. Another guy gets in one day asks if we get tipped much in which i replied sometimes. He said we should make more and that guys like me should be tipped more. He asked my best tip. I said $10. He handed me $20 and said merry Christmas. That is rhe 2 times i was tipped up front. The rest are at the end. No need to lie to you boss. I'm not seeking attention. Just sharing my experiences.


I have Spotify with a great sounding stereo system and I allow them to blast it. I also had a group throw 5 dollar bills at me during the trip. Although only happened once, it did happen. Made me feel like a stripper.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

And that'll all change when you get a ticket for the radio being too loud and the pax reneges on his promise to pay it.


----------



## 450DA (Nov 12, 2015)

Favorite driver feature would be nice. My riders have been telling me Cincinnati uber is becoming very taxi like.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> And that'll all change when you get a ticket for the radio being too loud and the pax reneges on his promise to pay it.


*Don't believe everything you think is o*ne of the most powerful lessons I have learned from life.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

450DA said:


> Favorite driver feature would be nice. My riders have been telling me Cincinnati uber is becoming very taxi like.


I like the feature also but I also love to pick my own hours. I am only part time and my hours change from week to week and city to city. I drive all over central to Northern California and it probably wouldn't work for me. I really wish ride share companies used our rating to give higher rated drivers more fares.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

An option for pax to pay more and wait longer to be picked up? It already exists. It's called a taxi.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

450DA said:


> Favorite driver feature would be nice. My riders have been telling me Cincinnati uber is becoming very taxi like.


Not sure if I'd really want a pax to "favorite" me without myself having the option to put them on MY "favorites" list.

I don't want to be obligated to drive a few extra miles/minutes just to pick up someone who enjoyed my ride/company. Maybe I didn't enjoy theirs.

And of course, us drivers have no universal measurement for pax ratings so that doesn't help.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Just thinking 
How awkward would it be if you missed an exit and it cost an extra 5 to 10 minutes then it would only take something that stupid for them to not want you as a "favorite driver"

Uber doesn't want anyone to know who rated so if they had a favorite driver taken away it could get kinda screwy


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

Snacks, drinks, entertainment? are you freakin kidding? I offer a clean comfortable safe ride and THATS IT! Curious what your other gig is 9 months of the year...


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

the


SECOTIME said:


> You sound like a proud American with a tiny bank account.
> 
> And I made that comment before I read your last sentenance


 (_ sentence_ )

I do still have my pride. ????? *No*.

That left me when they lowered the rate to 85 cents a mile. I just drive because I like getting kicked in balls... pretty much the same reason I am here on this board...


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It seems like some of you folks do this out of sheer lonliness. Geeze

Appease the cheapskates by giving em free shit and letting them blast your stereo to name a few

Lonley people make the best transporters I suppose , these people will shit on you if given the chance..if they could get that $5.85 back for that trip they would ..and you want to spend time shopping and spend money on buying stuff for them. Pathetic

There is no way in fux I would give out free stuff for 75 cents a mile or even $1.25 a mile.

You're driving all over the area haulin ass to pick people up and most keep you waiting then for less than minimum wage trying to maintain a clean vehicle and self awareness to maintain saftey for hours and hours mile after mile yet only 1 out of 20 people might tip yet you still pledge allegiance to uber propaganda and be a good little drone all you get a small payout and a few miles closer to a vehicle breakdown, blown tire or some other damage

An Uber driving gig is the lowest notch in society .. Lowest paying , highest risk gig out there and you want to hand out freebies . lolz


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

From that one movie

Best Uber driver <---- "That's like being the smartest kid with down syndrome"


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If your family kicks you out on xmas either they are trying to teach you a lesson because youre screwing up somehow or they are terrible people and you should cut ties


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

No worries, I like your post they are funny !!!


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> If your family kicks you out on xmas either they are trying to teach you a lesson because youre screwing up somehow or they are terrible people and you should cut ties


It was a joke but I wouldn't cut ties anyway... they got money.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

What's next? Gonna work the bar closing slot and before you pick up the drunks youre gonna go to Wac Arnold's and order like 20 McDoubles to hand out?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> Snacks, drinks, entertainment? are you freakin kidding? I offer a clean comfortable safe ride and THATS IT! Curious what your other gig is 9 months of the year...


I believe he said he is an asphalt contractor.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

LilBill said:


> I eat a restaurant and have terrific service by my waiter / waitress, and when I go back, I request him / her. Why? Because I enjoy having them server me.
> 
> I have been told many times that I am the best driver someone had. I drive xl vehicle with many features. I offer chargers, snacks, drinks, entertainment, etc. I am often asked "how do I request you again". Here's the problem, uber asks me to be above and beyond. However, I am never rewarded for my stellar service. (I do receive great tips though). I believe that stellar drivers should be rewarded with a bigger lion's share and the ability to be requested.
> 
> ...


Don't need all that snack bar stuff, I have them rolling with laughter when they exit my vehicle. Between my fast quips and great impressions ( Walken, pacino, de niro,+ couple of more) its all the ammo I need to have them reaching for dollars.
I have been invited more times than I care to remember to "hang out with them" personality is free my friend!!!


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

LilBill said:


> I swear 90% of you are the most depressing bunch of people I have ever been around. I am a business owner that operates 9 months a year. Uber is something to do the other 3 months of the year. Having ran my business for 15 years, my goals, energy, drive etc have never changed. You can call it new excitement or whatever you wish. I call it going the extra mile by doing more than what is just average. All my employees know what their job is. They also know that if they want to keep their job and boss happy, they better do more than just get by. Screw the guy the walks in just on time and does just what is expected of him. That attitude has never gotten anyone anywhere. The easiest thing to do in this world is to complain.
> 
> I may only jave 500 rides under my belt, but regardless of my job, I yake pride in it. I may just be an uber driver, however, I strive to be the bedt damn uber driver in my city. You guys stick to your pajamas, sandals, tank tops, etc if you want. I prefer to take the high ride. If for nothing else I know I did my best today and hopefully impacted someone's life in some way to make their day better. When i was a cook, i wanted to cook the best food. When i was a landscaper, i wanted to be the best. When i was a dishwasher, i wanted to have the cleanest dishes. As an asphalt contractor, i want the best looking job on the street. And now that I am an uber driver, guess what? Yep, I want to be the best. Maybe I don't make anymore money, but I do still have my pride.


So you drive xl, exclusively?


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> And that'll all change when you get a ticket for the radio being too loud and the pax reneges on his promise to pay it.


Ticket for radio too loud? Wtf? Kevin Bacon, Footloose?


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

I drive exclusively late nights and offer water. No mints, no gum. Charger? Of course. Simply stupid not to have a spare. I drive an older car and so my depreciation is much less painful than most. All of you that are *****ing about providing stuff...I say "right back at you " if you are driving a newer car. That's why so many people cry about not making dough. Too proud to drive a beater. I can't tell you how many newer SUVs that I see in my market. Talk about moronic.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I would only add, if you are driving a newer car with a car payment, then of coarse the rates are too low. I don't offer water... my most common trip is 4 pax, minimum fare, and 2am. They pay $6, I get $4, no tip. Repeat, 3 or 4 more times each hour. If I opened doors or got waters from the trunk, I would only be giving myself a $4/hr paycut.


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I would only add, if you are driving a newer car with a car payment, then of coarse the rates are too low. I don't offer water... my most common trip is 4 pax, minimum fare, and 2am. They pay $6, I get $4, no tip. Repeat, 3 or 4 more times each hour. If I opened doors or got waters from the trunk, I would only be giving myself a $4/hr paycut.


To be honest, I rarely offer water to minimum fares. So, I guess I agree with you. I'd say my avg fare is closer to 10-12 bucks/gross.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LilBill said:


> I swear 90% of you are the most depressing bunch of people I have ever been around. I am a business owner that operates 9 months a year. Uber is something to do the other 3 months of the year. Having ran my business for 15 years, my goals, energy, drive etc have never changed. You can call it new excitement or whatever you wish. I call it going the extra mile by doing more than what is just average. All my employees know what their job is. They also know that if they want to keep their job and boss happy, they better do more than just get by. Screw the guy the walks in just on time and does just what is expected of him. That attitude has never gotten anyone anywhere. The easiest thing to do in this world is to complain.
> 
> I may only jave 500 rides under my belt, but regardless of my job, I yake pride in it. I may just be an uber driver, however, I strive to be the bedt damn uber driver in my city. You guys stick to your pajamas, sandals, tank tops, etc if you want. I prefer to take the high ride. If for nothing else I know I did my best today and hopefully impacted someone's life in some way to make their day better. When i was a cook, i wanted to cook the best food. When i was a landscaper, i wanted to be the best. When i was a dishwasher, i wanted to have the cleanest dishes. As an asphalt contractor, i want the best looking job on the street. And now that I am an uber driver, guess what? Yep, I want to be the best. Maybe I don't make anymore money, but I do still have my pride.


I like your attitude 
Mine is just like yours

Here is the problem you are fighting a losing battle

You can not on your own undo all of ubers problems 
You are lumped with all the bad apples

Start your own service , you'll be happy you did 
You will have full quality control


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

LilBill said:


> No but when there are 10 drivers sitting around waiting on a ping and someone who prefers me as their driver can do so then sure I want that. If that means I can get a few more rides from someone both ways, absolutely! And the driver has the opportunity to accept the ping just as normal. So if they are too far, you can reject.


Uber doesn't pay enough for all this, but I like your enthusiasm.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I like your attitude
> Mine is just like yours


Lmao NO!! it is really nothing like his attitude.

His attitude: go out everyday and be the best you can be!
Yours: defeated,so why bother


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

RomanRon said:


> Lmao NO!! it is really nothing like his attitude.
> 
> His attitude: go out everyday and be the best you can be!
> Yours: defeated,so why bother


Can I ask why is my attitude defeated ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Best uber driver was a guy who was mute but still found a way to communicate with me and was attentative (without being creepy) to know I needed a charger and offered his.

End of the ride I wanted to give him a hug.

Only one ever 

And this was at 3am in the morning


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Best uber driver was a guy who was mute but still found a way to communicate with me and was attentative (without being creepy) to know I needed a charger and offered his.
> 
> End of the ride I wanted to give him a hug.
> 
> ...


You tipped him properly correct ?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

LilBill said:


> Screw the guy the walks in just on time and does just what is expected of him


 The honest worker yeah screw that guy coming in on time (just on time is ON time) and does what is EXPECTED of him on his job description. Yeah screw him for doing exactly what you've asked lol glad I don't work for you.



LilBill said:


> You guys stick to your pajamas, sandals, tank tops, etc if you want


 Express jeans, boots, button up, always well groomed, clean shaven. But yes I'll go find you a wider brush to paint with.



SECOTIME said:


> You sound like a proud American with a tiny bank account


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

You are the best uber partner platform driver I ever had
I give you 5 stars; so excited 
None tip
Lrmao


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Just so I am not playing know it all arm chair quarterback ******bag, I myself have learned the hard way through time, I was much like Bill when I started being an UBER driver and you can see it in this post below. After 2,000 rides..it makes more sense. Do not let ridesharing on any platform ruin your work ethic.
Start at 1st page and read through
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/having-water-in-car.17186/page-22#post-565843


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> You tipped him properly correct ?


One of the few...


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

LilBill said:


> How about a feature that allows a pax to mark a driver as a favorite. Each pax is allowed 5 favorites or so. When the pax logs on to get a ride, he can view if his favorites are online.
> 
> Any opinions on this?


I don't think this works just because you would have to be around both when and where they want a ride. The Uber/Lyft model is not this at all. Even airport rides where you know they need rides, we still wait 30 minutes or more sometimes for a ping in SFO. Our business is as many rides per time driving as possible, not waiting around for favorite rides, not going out of the way to pick them up, etc. I take pride from getting compliments from pax and some tips, and that keeps me going.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

LilBill said:


> I jabe bottles of water that cost me.$.07 cents, Fruit snacks that are about $. 08 a pack, mints that are about $. 02 cents, the dvd player is all in the van and i play Christmas movies on. I really don't see how any of this is cheesy. I have literally had pax to hand me $5, $10, $20 at the beginning of the trip just because of the small snack basket etc. It more than pays for itself. Having said that, you contributed absolutely nothing to the purpose of this thread. Reread the purpose and offer advice on the actual topic.


Like I said..."no offense". I saw a driver with three tv's in his car the other day. Also, decorations to the point of unsafe. Candy and stuff strung up everywhere... That's what I'm referring to.

You can iron your panties now. I'm sure they're all wrinkled from being in a bunch.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> Simply I can't believe; it doesn't looks smart and professional as uber partner platform standards
> Lol


Next it's clown uber! Are you ready 2016! Let's do this! Honnnnk, boing, Bing


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Next it's clown uber! Are you ready 2016! Let's do this! Honnnnk, boing, Bing


I'm ready to harvest gold with uber partner platform; what about you?
Lmao


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> I'm ready to harvest gold with uber partner platform; what about you?
> Lmao


People always ask me how long I have been an uber driver then they ask me what I really want to do and I say this is it... I tell them the second I get home I play the taxi cab missions in all the grand theft autos then somehow find sleep! I am the UBER!


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> I'm ready to harvest gold with uber partner platform; what about you?
> Lmao


Jay Dean, Ubernice is being sarcastic funny, he thinks Uber platform is full of it!!!!. Lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> Jay Dean, Ubernice is being sarcastic funny, he thinks Uber platform is full of it!!!!. Lol


He will learn how to be the best uber driver, just takes time


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

LilBill said:


> I eat a restaurant and have terrific service by my waiter / waitress, and when I go back, I request him / her. Why? Because I enjoy having them server me.
> 
> I have been told many times that I am the best driver someone had. I drive xl vehicle with many features. I offer chargers, snacks, drinks, entertainment, etc. I am often asked "how do I request you again". Here's the problem, uber asks me to be above and beyond. However, I am never rewarded for my stellar service. (I do receive great tips though). I believe that stellar drivers should be rewarded with a bigger lion's share and the ability to be requested.
> 
> ...


There are still drivers who hand stuff out to paxs? At current mileage rates?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

LilBill said:


> I eat a restaurant and have terrific service by my waiter / waitress, and when I go back, I request him / her. Why? Because I enjoy having them server me.
> 
> I have been told many times that I am the best driver someone had. I drive xl vehicle with many features. I offer chargers, snacks, drinks, entertainment, etc. I am often asked "how do I request you again". Here's the problem, uber asks me to be above and beyond. However, I am never rewarded for my stellar service. (I do receive great tips though). I believe that stellar drivers should be rewarded with a bigger lion's share and the ability to be requested.
> 
> ...


This will never be implemented. Uber has said often that it is not a cab company or a limo company. Uber says it is a technology company only. So if Uber crosses the line and lets paxs pick drivers then it is cab/limo company and all it's PR bovine feces goes out the window.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I think the favorite driver idea has merit but it doesn't fit Uber's way of doing things, A much better idea is to offer prearranged rides. Hand out your business card with your name and cell number. Someone calls or texts you, says they want to go to the airport or wherever at 6am, you say you'll do it and show up. The rider then orders Uber and you get the ride request. If you cannot do the ride, just say you're not available. I am not aware of Uber having a problem with this as long as the passenger is ordering the ride through the Uber app.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> I think the favorite driver idea has merit but it doesn't fit Uber's way of doing things, A much better idea is to offer prearranged rides. Hand out your business card with your name and cell number. Someone calls or texts you, says they want to go to the airport or wherever at 6am, you say you'll do it and show up. The rider then orders Uber and you get the ride request. If you cannot do the ride, just say you're not available. I am not aware of Uber having a problem with this as long as the passenger is ordering the ride through the Uber app.


That is not allowed that makes it a street hail., uber considers that gaming the system


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> This will never be implemented. Uber has said often that it is not a cab company or a limo company. Uber says it is a technology company only. So if Uber crosses the line and lets paxs pick drivers then it is cab/limo company and all it's PR bovine feces goes out the window.


I agree
They are FARRRR from being a tech company, though. If they were...they would be tailoring their "technology" to the needs of it's users(riders & drivers). Instead...it's tailored to Uber' benefit.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

It's not a street hail. It's working with previous customers and referrals. I know very successful drivers with high ratings who do this with the approval (albeit unofficial) of the local Uber office. Show me verbiage in the partner contract with Uber that says you cannot work with repeat customers or referrals of customers. I don't believe that verbiage exists.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have seen a response from Uber support saying exactly that posted here on this site.

And I personally know somebody who was deactivated for giving the same person multiple rides.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

It looks like my anecdotal evidence is in contrast to your anecdotal evidence. What does the bible (driver contract) say about this?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The driver agreement is 21 pages longer than I care to read... have at it and let us know what it says!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/industry-veterans-chat.16799/page-102#post-638610

Street hail definition per Uber


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I do it. A friend needs a ride to the airport, no problem - ping me up when you get in the car and we're off. A friend/neighbor would rather I get the money, right?

If I need to increase my acceptance rate to make bonus, I drive my wife out to dinner, after she pings me as many times as necessary to change my 89% to 91%. Since I'm getting all the money back except $1.55 trust fee, it's worth spending a few dollars to get 20% more per week. No stranger drives my wife, and no one has said anything about her being a frequent flyer. I drive her several times a week as long as I know I'm making bonus it costs almost nothing. She has her own car. 

When her friends need "an Uber", she calls me, I show up, they ping me, and we go. I don't want her or her friends driving after a few drinks. I'm sober anyway... so I might as well be their designated driver. 

I have two sets of promo cards. One set has my phone number on it and I give that to people I know. (and like).


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> I think the favorite driver idea has merit but it doesn't fit Uber's way of doing things, A much better idea is to offer prearranged rides. Hand out your business card with your name and cell number. Someone calls or texts you, says they want to go to the airport or wherever at 6am, you say you'll do it and show up. The rider then orders Uber and you get the ride request. If you cannot do the ride, just say you're not available. I am not aware of Uber having a problem with this as long as the passenger is ordering the ride through the Uber app.


Lol, you just described how the 'personals' system works in the taxi industry. It's fun watching ride share drivers reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> The driver agreement is 21 pages longer than I care to read... have at it and let us know what it says!


The reason I took so long to respond is I needed time to read the partner agreement. I did it. I read the whole damn thing (except the arbitration section, which I skimmed quickly). I have now thoroughly confirmed what I stated earlier. The 21 page partner agreement makes no attempt to discuss or define street hails.

I am not promoting street hails in any way. I don't do them nor see advantage in other drivers doing them. However, it is clear to me that working via the Uber platform with a repeat client or with someone referred to me (friends, friends of friends, relatives, colleagues, etc.) is not the same as a street hail. I am talking about pre-arranging with someone I already know who contacts me and wants me to show up at their house tomorrow to order a ride through the app. If Uber has any issue with it, it's not in the partner agreement so it falls squarely in the make-it-up-as-they-go-along department.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Lol, you just described how the 'personals' system works in the taxi industry. It's fun watching ride share drivers reinvent the wheel.


What's fun about that?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It's 'fun' in a "cabbies think they're better than Uber drivers" and "Uber drivers think they're better than cabbies" kind of way.

It's silly because we all know Lyft drivers are better than both.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> It's 'fun' in a "cabbies think they're better than Uber drivers" and "Uber drivers think they're better than cabbies" kind of way.
> 
> It's silly because we all know Lyft drivers are better than both.


Correction...Lyft *riders* are better than most.


----------

